# Grading question



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm getting ready to put the track back up, and have a few questions about grades.

Is the formula: 3' track per 1" of rise for all scales - I'm going to run both HO and O.

Can the formula be adjusted at all?

I believe only the HO will have a rise for now, but in case I want to expand the O later (which I'm thinking about already) is the formula the same?

I need to carve my home made risers (remember them?) for the correct incline which is why I'm asking.

Thanks as always in advance.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

*this may help -*

i am using the 2% riser to 4" in 16 feet. it takes up a ton of real estate, but provides a very smooth grade. :thumbsup:

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/category/SubTerrainSystem/page/2

they also have a 4% grade that i almost used.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks swig

Actually, I made my own risers based on the WS risers - they came out pretty well and saved me a ton of money


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Rule of thumb is no more than a 4% grade, which would be 1" in 25" of track. Obviously, less grade is always better.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nov,

There's no "magic formula" or hardfast rule. Per comments above, though, 2% or 3% grade is typically OK ... 4% grade is getting quite steep. Your 3' to 1" ratio (or 1:36) is a 2.8% grade.

The "right" answer depends upon your layout spacial needs, pulling power, length of consists, etc.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks guys - I saw the 3 to 1 rule here so I adopted it - makes sense since you guys are the experts.

So I guess it's the same for both HO and O and depends on what trains I'm working with and what they're pulling?


----------

